# Infinite



## Veho (Jun 5, 2021)

Here's a movie. 

Trailer one, slow intro, mood setting, building up to the action, central conceit is introduced but still vague enough. 

​

Trailer two, BALLS TO THE WALL, ACTION, SHOOTING, JUMPING, ONE LINERS, KATANAS, _SLICING BULLETS_, THE WORKS 

​

"They say it takes 10,000 hours to master a skill. How good would you be after a million hours?" "That's a _very good_ academical question, but if I had a million hours I would master 100 skills and not be a one trick pony, how bout that?" 

As Indiana Jones once put it; "I have studied the blade for six thousand years." "Really? I have studied this here gun for like five minutes. *blam* "  


But I imagine being a grandmaster of the Royal Game of Ur, or being an absolute fiend on the tagelharpa can really come in handy at times.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 6, 2021)

I really should go back and do that Wanted game on 360 all the way through this time, probably also watch the film again.

Anyway I really hope that second trailer did not give most of the story beats away.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 6, 2021)

Veho said:


> Here's a movie.
> 
> Trailer one, slow intro, mood setting, building up to the action, central conceit is introduced but still vague enough.
> 
> ...





 Awwwman, whose that dude in the top part. I want his phone number and address. WoW


----------



## Veho (Jun 6, 2021)

OldBoi said:


> Awwwman, whose that dude in the top part. I want his phone number and address. WoW


Mark Wahlberg, part time actor, full time burger bar owner.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 6, 2021)

WoW, I wanna bare his children. He's..... omg i'm wet down there. oh jeeeesus he's wonderful.


----------



## viceboy (Jun 18, 2021)

So useless and silly movie. Don't believe that Mark understand in what bull*** he used to participate.


----------

